# Show Your Work Where the BUYERS ARE! STORES!



## ddtk (Jan 27, 2013)

After not much success with svpply (an online community where people share what they want to buy...so I published my tees there....stay with me for a min and you'll understand) I joined WANELO today, and I'm already getting some people "saving" my work (a "like", but for shopping!). 
I recommend that you check it out today and join. 
TIP: You may also go and follow the store you're selling from (zazzle, redbubble, spreadshirt, you name it) and then your products appear as posted ON that STORE! So all followers of your store will see your products! 
Try it out today and tell me how it goes, let's follow ourselves as well for more promotion  
Your profile will link to your twitter and facebook, AND TO YOUR SITE, of course. 
ANOTHER TIP: I found out not many t-shirt sellers are on this site, and you know the marketing rule that says "do what others are not doing" and in this case you're going directly to a HUGE stores collection and their buyers!!! 

THE BAD: Hastags (you add to your products) are a pain in the neck! Overall, a great site...I totally recommend that you join today, I leave the link to my profile so you see what you can do and then go to the homepage and see how many likes some products are getting!! 

Try it out and let me know your experience, what's more, you may find out some of your friends are already on the site as members! It happened to me...much success!!! And may the sales come! 

My profile on wanelo:
Denis Marsili (@coolarttshirts) on Wanelo


----------



## ddtk (Jan 27, 2013)

OH! and it has mobile versions for all platforms!


----------



## BethyBess (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this site! I just signed up and it looks very interesting.


----------

